# Opening day bird! Archery style



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

I got out this morning and was skeptical but was eager to get the day started! At first light I had two birds gobbling! Rt then it started pouring and I became very skeptical! At about 655 I heard a gobble behind me. At about 0700 my buddy looked out his side of the blind and said he saw the group! There were 6 hens a tom and a bird that I Was positive was a tom but didnt have a full beard! It looked broke off! It was too big to be a jake! EIther way they came into the field and my tom boy was struttin his stuff. At about 710 he made a fatal move and came within bow range! He strutted in to about 25 yards and my new Monster barked! He didnt even know what hit him, he just stood there. THen he turned and walked off, I was blown away, I thought I had missed him! My buddy said the arrow went into him perfect. Here he walked over the hill and fell in the brush! 21 lbs, 8.5 inch beard, and 7/8-1 inch spurs!


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats on the turkey  with a bow!!!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

1st one with a bow? I`am having problems getting them into shotgun range!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats Kaiser. I have taken 2 with my bow but both times it was while I was deer hunting and they just came walking by. Quite an accomplishment actually getting one while hunting for them with a bow.


----------

